# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Для чего жить?

## Милана

Кто-нибудь может подсказать,в чём найти стимул жить???

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Милана!
Иногда вкус к жизни уходит. Психика может как бы в клубок свернуться, замкнуться сама на себе. Каждый такой случай уникальный. 
Мне известен случай с аутизмом - в прошлой жизни была страшная смерть, страх воспринимать этот мир, нежелание воспринимать и чувствовать...
Это пример сложной ситуации. У каждого из нас степень сложности разная. Ведь по-сути мало у кого есть стимул по-настоящему жить. Существование в материальном мире вообще не является жизнью, соответствующей духовной (истинной) природе человека. В таком смысле это общая проблема для всех нас.
Очень важно разобраться с Вашей ситауцией внимательно. Поговорить. 
Быстро может помочь человек с большим любящим сердцем. Олег Гадецкий - один из таких уникальных личностей. 
Пожалуйста, расскажите о себе - в форуме или напишите мне личное письмо.

----------


## Милана

Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ,я совершенно не думала,что ответит кто-то из психологов и мне совсем не хочется отнимать ваше время,но Ваша фраза,что Материальный мир-это не место
для жизни мне действительно помогла,на самом деле ещё ни что так не помогало. Может,если вдруг у Вас когда-нибудь будет время,Вы ещё сможете написать,а где брать силы что бы бороться
с жизненными трудностями,а то у меня такая психика,что я при любой трудности собираюсь вешаться(серьёзно).
И ещё,не могли бы Вы подсказать,а к кому можно обратится по поводу прошлой жизни? Мне кажется,что это бы тоже помогло,если понять,что за что получаешь.

----------


## Нитай дас

Милана, добрый день!
Вы - просто подарок, находка! Современные женщины самостоятельно покоряют мир (материальный и духовный ). А мужчинам это совсем не нравится. В таких обстоятельствах они становятся сами, как женщины... Но такие как Вы способны пробудить в мужчине естественное желание заботиться и давать защиту. Цените, пожалуйста, это редкое качество. Это правда.
И раз уж мы с Вами начали общаться, я попрошу Вас кое-что сделать: берете лист бумаги и ручку и пишете слово в слово: "Я, [фамилия имя отчество], обязуюсь не заканчивать жизнь самоубийством в течение всего времени, пока нахожусь в терапевтических отношениях с психологом (мною). Датой начала терапевтических отношений является 2 декабря 2011 года. Условием окончания терапевтических отношений является личная встреча с психологом (мною), на которой я обязуюсь озвучить свои намерения прекратить терапевтические отношения и озвучить реальные причины этого."
Подготовьте два экземпляра такого заявления. Подпишите их и передайте один экземпляр мне. Как Вам удобнее (лично, с кем-то, по почте, по факсу, скан по электронной почте...)? Второй экземпляр храните у себя и помните о своем обещании.
"...где брать силы, что бы бороться с жизненными трудностями?"
В вашем вопросе чувствуется противостояние трудностям, что они плохие. Что это значит? Это значит, жизнь не справедлива ко мне. А это что значит? Это значит, что Господь не справедлив... Вот и приехали. Все обиды в конечном счете на Господа...
И что же делать?
Разбираться. Внимательно, с каждой трудностью отдельно. Исследовать, что нас так пугает в этих трудностях.
Помните по котёнка по имени Гаф - ему сказали, что на улице его ждут неприятности. Он не знал, что это такое. Думал, как интересно, они меня ждут   ... торопился увидеться с ними. Как легко котёнок относился к неприятностям. Конечно, он маленький, не понимает жизни... Но он счастливый, что его ждут, пусть даже неприятности, а мы нет...
Другая сцена - Дон Кихот - Рыцарь Печального Образа. Помните, как он боролся с ветряными мельницами? Вдохновляет? Очень точно характеризует нашу жизнь в материальном мире.
Я предлагаю Вам отправиться в удивительное путешествие - вглубь себя, в свою жизнь, которая полностью живая, удивительная, наполненная особым смыслом и уникальная с первых и до последних секунд. Вы готовы?
По поводу прошлой жизни... иногда действительно полезно узнать некоторые факты. Однако помните - Господь не случайно оградил наш рассудок от этих воспоминаний, и только просветленные личности, сильные духом, начинают видеть свои прошлые жизни благодаря чистому сознанию.
Хитросплетения кармы очень сложны для постижения. Просто технически разума не хватает переварить все причины и следствия.
Я общался с астрологом Ямунапати Прабху. Он кратко мне рассказал о моих прошлых жизнях, хотя знает много, являясь искренним преданным Господа и мистиком. Главное - он рассказал о моих жизненных задачах. Это действительно ценно!

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Сергей Владимирович! Огромное спасибо Вам за всё! Но дело в том,что я даже Богу не могу пообещать не думать о самоубийстве. В жизни бывают такие моменты,которые невозможно
пережить и самоубийство кажется единственным спасением,как я буду жить зная,что у меня нет этого спасения? Несколько лет назад я непонятно как не повесилась и до сих пор не могу понять хорошо это или
плохо. Я была гораздо лучше в нравственном плане,а сейчас чувствую,что жизнь меня полностью сломала. Я совершаю очень серьёзную аскезу уже более пяти лет подряд,в шастрах написано,что это сильно
улучшает карму,но на меня это почему-то не действует,от этого становится ещё хуже,потому что начинаешь думать о том,почему же шастры не работают? Это очень тяжело в моральном плане.

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Милана!
Иногда проще пообещать простому человеку, чем Господу. Кто я для Вас? Так я настаиваю - напишите то, что я просил без размышлений. Ведь Вы в любой момент сможете согласно договоренности разорвать соглашение. Такая договоренность просто необходима, чтобы начать разбираться, что Вам мешает жить счастливой жизнью, наполненной радостью, интересными событиями, удивительными встречами. Ум человека часто обманывает. Вы же знаете его функции: приятно, не приятно... Вот и всё. Доверяя уму можно не то, что повеситься, а черт знает что натворить. Поверьте мне. Дайте шанс. 
Другое дело, что Вам может быть комфортнее общаться с психологом матаджей. Я могу дать рекомендации.
Вы обсуждали Ваши аскезы со старшими преданными? Аскеза произвольная может всякий вкус к жизни отбить, и человек дурным может стать, себя сломать может и оскорблений наделать. Из Бхагавад-гиты это можно понять - если неавторитетно аскезы выполнять, то это оскорбляет Господа, так как он в нашем теле в сердце находится, а мы это тело мучаем. Аскеза должна давать радость и вдохновение! Так что подумайте над этим. Иногда начинающему преданному сложно 4 принципа соблюдать, молиться ежедневно, но это нормально для начинающего. В начале фанатизм может преобладать, тогда аскезы гордость взращивают. Это все проделки ума! Обязательно нужно постоянно общаться с преданными - они обязательно заметят, что что-то не так, поговорят, все нормализуется. У вас есть все шансы. Просто сделайте один шаг.

----------


## Милана

Огромное спасибо Вам за всё! Просто тут проблема не в том,что нужно пообещать не вешаться,а в том,что я не знаю как тут жить на этой планете,не все это умеют.
Я раньше была достаточно хорошим человеком,с детства ходила в церковь и на все 100% верила в то, что написано в Священных Писаниях,а сейчас я умираю сама и тащу
за собой всех, кому что-то говорю. Самое главное-это не убить душу,а не тело,а душу я себе живя на Земле убиваю. Просто я очень надеялась,что рекомендация Шастр меня спасёт.У меня был тяжёлый материальный период и тогда я прочитала в Шастрах,что человек соблюдающий полный целибат 
попадает на Сатья-локу,это для тех кто и в уме никогда не думает о сексе,потому что так-то многие целибат соблюдают. Я тогда так обрадовалась,что это прочитала,
думала,что скоро карма у меня будет как в раю. За пять лет ни разу о таких вещах не подумала. У меня психика такая,мне легко так жить,проблема совсем НЕ в этом.
Проблема в том,что карма моя совсем не улучшилась,даже стала гораздо хуже,еле живу. Сама еле живу и разрушаю веру тех, с кем этим делюсь. Мне страшно думать о том,в кого я 
превратилась. Зачем жить такому человеку??? И жизнь каждую секунду бьёт  и от души скоро ничего не останется.
Хочется ещё раз добавить,что дело вовсе не в том,что я об этом не думаю,мне так даже легче на много жить,проблема не в этом,а в том,что карма не улучшилась и
очень часто меня совсем раздавливает.

----------


## Милана

Уже пожалела,что всё это написала. Не нужно было. Это вопрос к санньяси. Простите. Просто это правда.

----------


## Нитай дас

Милана, здравствуйте.
Простите и Вы меня за резкие слова и вторжение в Вашу жизнь. 
Я тоже не знаю, как тут жить на этой планете. У меня тоже желание жить подходило к нулю. Это было примерно 20 лет назад. Вкус жизни вернулся, когда я начал читать Евангелие каждый день. Каждую свободную минуту - в метро, на перемене в институте и т.д. Читал, читал, читал. Раз за разом перечитывал Евангелие, и вкус жизни вернулся. Я не знаю, как это произошло, что еще повлияло... 
Вам сейчас тяжело. И все же у Вас есть смелость и силы искать ответ на вопрос "Для чего жить?". 
Господь уважает Ваш выбор. Но что привлекательного в том, чтобы совершить еще одно насилие над собой и стать приведением? В то время, когда вокруг Вас столько интересного, когда рядом с Вами есть преданные, через которых Господь проливает свою безганичную милость... 
Чем тяжелее испытанее, тем более ценная победа. Очень многие люди получат благо от одного только Вашего желания не сдаваться и продолжать бороться за свое счастье. 
Каждый человек бесценен. Просто бесценен. Понимаете? И незаменим. У Господа с каждой дживой личные отношения, уникальные, неповторимые.
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами в предисловии к английскому изданию Бхагавад-гиты http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...h-edition.html пишет:
"Поэтому мы надеемся, что, изучая «Бхагавад-гиту» в том виде, в каком она представлена на страницах этой книги, люди получат величайшее благо, и, *если хотя бы один из них станет чистым преданным Господа, мы будем считать свою задачу выполненной*."
Вы только задумайтесь над этой фразой, насколько ценна Ваша жизнь для Господа и его преданных!

----------


## Милана

Спасибо Вам большое за ваш ответ. Это было очень интересно для меня. Просто у меня  были такие ситуации,что я серьёзно начинала думать,что сам Бог не хочет,что бы я здесь жила.
Хотя в очень опасных для жизни ситуациях Он меня почему-то спасал. У меня два раза было так,что я ночью в поезде,лёжа на верхней полке,просыпалась почти уже в падающем состоянии,первый раз
не знаю как проснулась,а второй раз,перед тем как мне упасть,в вагоне среди ночи заплакал ребёнок. И ещё несколько подобных ситуаций было. В люк не провалилась,в газовой комнате не задохнулась,а
почему-то проснулась. Такое действительно было. Но гораздо чаще мне реально казалось,что Бог почему-то не хочет,что бы я здесь жила. Очень много раз такое было. Война же бывает,по воле
Бога умирали люди. Кого-то должна была укусить змея,а кого-то должны были замучить  в конц.лагере.

----------


## Нитай дас

Вы знаете, Милана, у меня такое чувство, что я что-то не так сделал. 
Я ведь даже не выслушал Вас толком. Мне бы очень хотелось узнать о Вас больше, если позволите.
Если честно, мне очень больно за Вас, и я переживаю, не обидел ли я Вас чем.
Вот Вы там, на другом конце бескрайнего интернета, возможно грустите, а может улыбнулись, читая письмо... 
Вы рассказывали, что ходили с детства в церковь. Расскажите, пожалуйста, о своей семье, о себе...

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Сергей Владимирович! Я ещё много раз перечитаю ваши ответы,они на самом деле очень ценные.
О себе я не знаю что сказать,наверное,неудобно. Но мне пришла сейчас идея,как можно немножко развлечься,как раз ваш вопрос помог.
Я в детстве совсем немножечко помнила,что жила на другой планете. Попробую на форуме написать вопрос,кто что в детстве хоть немножко помнил,
наверное, ответы будет интересно почитать.

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Милана!
Спасибо большое Вам за ответ!
Я тут подумал, а ведь убить себя невозможно. Так или иначе будешь продолжать осознавать реальность - эту или другую. Это можно легко из Бхагавад-гиты понять. Можно попытаться избавиться от этого тела насильно, став приведением. Но что это дает? Ничего хорошего. Почему же некоторые люди избираю этот путь? Может у них нет знаний о последствиях? Или настолько невыносимо жить, что уже просто всё равно?
У Вас есть и знания и доброжелатели. 
Если сочтете нужным, мы вместе можем поискать квалифицированного специалиста (психотерапевта/психиатора), могут быть полезны такие удивительные личности, как Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов (у него целая здравница под Краснодаром) и другие.
Так что держитесь, пожалуйста, и помните, что нет лучшего способа, чем повторение святых имен Господа, чтобы очистить карму и вообще от нее избавиться. Это 100%. Хотя это и не самоцель для многих преданных. 
Так что, пожалуйста, читайте ежедневно священные писания (например, Бхагавад-гиту и Шримад Бхагаватам), общайтесь с преданными и повторяйте ХАРЕ КРИШНА  ХАРЕ КРИШНА  КРИШНА  КРИШНА  ХАРЕ   ХАРЕ  ХАРЕ РАМА  ХАРЕ РАМА  РАМА  РАМА  ХАРЕ  ХАРЕ!

----------


## Милана

Спасибо Вам большое,Сергей Владимирович! Да вы абсолютно правы,просто жить невыносимо и психиатры с этим не помогут. Последние четыре года почти каждый день повесится хочется.
Сама сильно удивляюсь,что всё ещё жива как-то,после всех этих приготовлений. Когда смотрю в интернете фотографии голодных африканских детей и узников конц.лагерей,то помогает до
какой-то степени. Я много прочитала про это,про Холокост,голодомор,конц.лагеря. Когда читаешь становится легче.

----------


## Нитай дас

Да, я тоже хотел Вам об этом сказать - как много людей находятся в более худшем положении, чем мы. Очень много людей голодает, у многих нету своего дома, кто-то медленно умирает от неизлечимых болезней... Я тоже просматривал фотографии - какие ужасные вещи могут творить люди, забыв о Господе. Каждый раз я понимаю, что у меня есть все шансы стать безумным злодеем. И каждый раз меня это отрезвляет и я более рьяно молюсь Господу, стараюсь служить другим, ищу милости преданных, вычищаю свое сердце и свою жизнь от грязи и мусора.
Спасибо Вам, что дали возможность поговорить об этом.
Я искренне желаю Вам обрести вкус жизни, вкус служения, вкус отношений с преданными и Господом. Он в сердце каждого...

----------


## Милана

Спасибо Вам большое,Сергей Владимирович! Ваша фраза,что материальный мир не место для жизни будет очень мне помогать.
Мы действительно забываем об этом и из-за этого наши страдания усиливаются. Наверное,об этом нужно помнить каждую секунду.

----------

